# Where the Hell is everyone????



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

It's unbeliveable how weak this forum is....all the nissan boards as a matter of fact!! (FA, Nico, etc)

I don't get it..?? The evo guys have a great Socal group, Supra's have no problem, Subi's have Nasioc which is awsome.....doesn't make sence!?

All these other groups are active and talk and meet and thier is not one strong solid nissan borad where you can get good solid feedback and have imput to all the Socal nissan owners..

NO replies to posts...shitty meets.....it's like no one wants to do anyting.

Does anyone aggree with me!!??

We sould be ashamed of ourselves and do something about it!

:thumbdwn: 

Paul


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It used to be better... but the fact that it's winter is part of it. Wait 'til sping-summer... more stuff will happen. :thumbup:


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

i agree with you. it would be nice to see more people involved. i just had a nissan meet at AutoRnD. i bought every one food. a FAT BBQ. a good amount of people showed out. i mean, the parking lot was FULL. but like i said, that kinda stuff would be nice to see more often. its been a while since the last time i went for a sick drive or anything. Esp- drifting. . . 


also to, check out, norcal240sx.net , they do stuff alot more then most of the forums i have seen


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

I agree this board is the weakest of the major nissan forums. However because of the variety of nissans line more people are interested in there particular model. As for meets and gatherings, Nor cal will be having to large meets. One car show projected for may and annual freakmont aimed for early july. I would like to see more inter-model communication happening, hence why we host these meets. 

If you want another forum to check:
www.nissanclub.com


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So are you guys going to this or are you just going to be bummed because no one gets together? I saw that paul is already planning to.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Looks like a great meet, just a bit out of my woods, oxnard = 6+ hours. If anyone is in that region, go for it.


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

the1_theDAve said:


> I agree this board is the weakest of the major nissan forums. However because of the variety of nissans line more people are interested in there particular model. As for meets and gatherings, Nor cal will be having to large meets. *One car show projected for may and annual freakmont aimed for early july*. I would like to see more inter-model communication happening, hence why we host these meets.
> 
> If you want another forum to check:
> www.nissanclub.com


thats really going to be IN fremont. . when and where, cause im there. . fo sho :thumbup:


----------



## 51-50specv (Jan 15, 2006)

im new here but im interested in meeting and getting feedback from other nissan owners...i live in l.a. but visit san bernardino(951) all the time damn g/f! anyway if there are any meets happening id love to check them out...

running stock...2005 spec v


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

51-50specv said:


> im new here but im interested in meeting and getting feedback from other nissan owners...i live in l.a. but visit san bernardino(951) all the time damn g/f! anyway if there are any meets happening id love to check them out...
> 
> running stock...2005 spec v



this sunday, theres the JDM theory meet. . your welcome to come. . 

heres the info. . http://norcal240sx.net/index.php?showtopic=924&st=0


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Well thanks for the replies guys! really!.....Some of you made some great points but if we work together we can really get some cool stuff going on.

It seems that most of you are in NorCal..correct?

I'm in South Orange County, I am planning on making that meet mid Feb, and i'll be sure to bring some more Nissan/infinity guys with me.

I also go to most of the weekley meets around here, but it stinks b/c i'm usually the only one in a Nissan...(lots of Evo's and Neon's)

So, i'm going to post another thread to find who's in my area, you NorCal guys sould do the same and then we can really find out who is where and it's much easier to put larger meets together as well.

What u guys think?

=)

Paul


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Also like was stated before, the members on this forum generally don't get together often. Check out www.nissanclub.com and www.teamshift.net


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> Also like was stated before, the members on this forum generally don't get together often. Check out www.nissanclub.com and www.teamshift.net




YEA. . i have never been to a NISSANFORUMS meet . . . the guys at NORCAL240sx.net get together all the time, not saying that any one here dosent have GOOD post's from people that have something IMPORTANT to say. . . but as far as GETTING together and having meets, there isnt much goin on here. . .cool site other wise though


----------

